# Game 13: Pacers @ Heat (11/22/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 22nd, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*INDIANA PACERS 
@
MIAMI HEAT*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough game. The Pacers are playing pretty good so far. Granger is playing great.


Even if they werent though, the Pacers own us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers might have a tough cover in TJ Ford.

Wade will be fine, hopefully drops 40 again, or like 28+.

Marion needs to contian Granger whos had a strong start to the season overall.

Beasley/Haslem need to do their best against Indian's bigs, and need to both be impact players on offence. I think Murphy grabbed like 17 boards the other night.


I'll call a Heat Win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers and Toronto own us. This will be tough.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Pacers and Toronto own us. This will be tough.


Toronto doesn't own us... But Jermaine O'Neal is still reeks of Pacer which therefore, for some reasons, scares out players, especially on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Wade and UD missed this morning's shoot around but both are expected to play. Wade missed it because of flu-like symptoms and UD because of his sprained left big toe.

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade was only the 2nd player ever in NBA history to put up over 40pts, 10 assists, and 5 blocks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Beasley to Mario on the fast break. Mario draws 2 free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk off the Beasley hand off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Beasley picks up his 2nd foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn. Was hoping Beasley wouldnt get in foul trouble against soft guys like Murphy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario misses a wide open dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with 2 early fouls again?? :azdaja:

Anyone got us a link? Mine feels the need to buffer every 0.6 seconds..

Did Mario just miss a dunk?? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Damn. Was hoping Beasley wouldnt get in foul trouble against soft guys like Murphy.


He got one trying to go for a block on TJ Ford and an offensive foul on a moving screen. Just 2 unfortunate fouls that you get when you're struggling with foul trouble it seems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thatll happen with rookie bigs i suppose. *sigh*.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

terrible offense, and defense atm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-20 Indiana after 1

They continue to own us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does Marquis Daniels always play so well against us?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion misses the running one-legged, one-handed jump shot at the buzzer. That's a shocker.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I really don't see what Diawara gives us out there tbh.. He's not exactly a lock-down defender (though he does try) and offensively he's almost as inept as Joel Anthony.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Marion misses the running one-legged, one-handed jump shot at the buzzer. That's a shocker.


:laugh:

We're just not playing well right now.. Looks like we're gona hav to wait for another "vintage 4th quarter Wade performance".. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I really don't see what Diawara gives us out there tbh.. He's not exactly a lock-down defender (though he does try) and offensively he's almost as inept as Joel Anthony.


Still dont get what Riles saw in him to sign him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley back in. Hopefully he doesnt pick up that 3rd foul and have to sit for the rest of the half. We need his offense out there with this group.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, that's one thing Diawara does. He can hit that 3 from that one spot on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the nice and1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara hit a 333!

Beasley's J goes in and out, he needs to work Murphy off the dribble.

Good to see DQ in.

Quinn AND1!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

QUINN :lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

offensive foul on Beasley...bah


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley picks up a 3rd foul on an offensive drive..

Not happy with it but atleast it wasn't a defensive reach I guess.

I know Troy Murphy is a versatile big out there but come on, we can't let him pump fake and drive from the 3pt line for an easy lay up..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, how can anyone blame Spo for Beasley's struggles picking up fouls?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want to see another look at that foul. It looked like a bad call at first glance.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yep, terrible call. Just awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I thought it was a blocking foul.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with a frustrating game so far. 3 pts, 3 boards, 3 fouls in 10 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its amazing how awesome the Pacers always look against us


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're making Troy Murphy and Jeff Foster look like David West and Tyson Chandler..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice drive by Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the off-balance AND1!!!

I feel bad for Foster, Wade's blowing by the perimeter players and he's trying to stop Wade as tentatively as possible.

Wade with a nice pump-fake J to draw the foul,, he's starting to take up the challenge..again..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another amazing play by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are getting beasted inside...Kaman would look good right now...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't blame Beasley for Haslem not defending the paint. This is just atrocious. Put Joel out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Wade's now 1-5 from the line


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome.. 3 on 2 fastbreak and Diawara fumbles the ball on an open path to the basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Diawara...useless


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, it seems all Diawara can do on offense is hit that 3 from that one spot on the court. Anywhere else and nothing good will likely happen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Diawara must have learned how to catch from Kwame. Fumbles the perfect 3 on 2 pass from Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yup, it seems all Diawara can do on offense is hit that 3 from that one spot on the court. Anywhere else and nothing good will likely happen.


He's literally got one spot on the floor where he's useful. Once he moves off that spot his value plummets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, if Wade wants to leave in 2010 I'll help him pack his bags. He doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade must just be pulling his hair out right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's setting everyone up and no one seems to be able to help him out tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're down 15.. I'm not gona worry too much, I'm gona wait for an 8-2 run to end the half, we're just lazy like that..

Feel bad for Wade though..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WADE DUNKED ON GRANGER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Granger just got Wade'd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well thats one way for Wade to release some anger


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus Cook....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Cook. That's completely unacceptable at this level.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion likes that foul line J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mairon just hit a j. We must be turning it around.

[EDIT] - Nope, Granger hits another 3.

Marion with a putback!!

[EDIT] - Granger hits another 3..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Matrix


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Granger is red hot...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that teams get pumped up to torch Wade. That's the only explanation I can come up with for why teams always beat us from long range.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...whats with these free throws?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is Shaq-like from the line tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 333!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 333!!!

Wade has a 20-pt first half, and he just doesn't care now, he's takin every shot.. :laugh:

Hope he keeps this up in the second half, screw the rest of this team and their weak **** and turnovers.. :azdaja:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge three to end the half by Wade. If he shot better free throws it wouldve been near perfect. Those 5 To's are not his fault.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-48 Indiana at the half

No D at all.

The Pacers are once again playing out of their minds against us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What bothers me is that some of those guys aren't in this league for their offense and they still can't show us any effort on the defensive end. It's pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade for 333!!!
> 
> Wade has a 20-pt first half, and he just doesn't care now, he's takin every shot.. :laugh:
> 
> Hope he keeps this up in the second half, screw the rest of this team and their weak **** and turnovers.. :azdaja:


Good. Nobody else is doing ****. I'd be ripping all of them if I were Wade right now. He's gotten each of them open shots and layups and they cant make them.

And what's up with Chalmers? One of his biggest strengths coming into the draft was his shooting and right now he's lucky if he even touches the rim on most of his 3pt shots.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem cuts it to 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Beasley. Thats how you take it strong to the rim.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Bulls fans keep saying that if Rose had any players he would average 11 assists. Are the Bulls players supposedly worse offensive players than the Heat's? Gordon and Deng are the best midrange shooters in the entire league. By their logic Wade should average 13 assists.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice cut by Beasley to get to the FT line. He can't be settling for the long J when he's got Troy Murphy or whoever on him.

As poorly as we played the first half, we're only down 8 and have a chance to cut it to 6. Thanks to Wade largely.

Marion picking up a nice pair of steals to start the 2nd half.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> The Bulls fans keep saying that if Rose had any players he would average 11 assists. Are the Bulls players supposedly worse offensive players than the Heat's? Gordon and Deng are the best midrange shooters in the entire league. By their logic Wade should average 13 assists.


In terms of picking up assists for Wade, I'd gladly swap Beasley/Marion/Haslem/Chalmers for Deng/Gordon/Noc/Hinrich or whoever they field..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the pullup. Heat down 4


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits the step-back J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD gets the roll on the J. Heat down 2..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ford for 3.

Nice pass by Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem cuts it to 2!

Ahh **** Ford hits a 3..

Wade with the beautiful needle pass to Haslem who's fouled before the shot.

Beasley hits a J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, the ref just screwed us. He stopped a Haslem layup to call a foul on the floor. That's not in the spirit of the rules.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with the offensive board and draws the foul. He has a chance to cut it to 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the offensive rebound and gets fouled.

Hits both free throws. He's heating up. Now hopefully he stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:azdaja:

Beasley picks up his 4th foul. Daniels gets the and1..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley picks up a 4th foul trying to draw the charge..

I say leave him in.. :whoknows:

Spo leaves B-Easy in and he hits high off glass!

Wade blocks Nesterovic!

Chalmers hurt his head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with another basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was the foul? Mario got whacked there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Where was the foul? Mario got whacked there.


I'm really annoyed with the way this game has been reffed. Wade also got whacked by Granger earlier for no call.

Thank god they didn't call Beasley for his fifth on that fastbreak play by Indiana because Beasley so obviously made a foul. They cut him a break (probably because of the no call on Chalmers).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley scores inside!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Brandon Rush triple off a moving screen and a million other horrible non calls. This is a joke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was that Wade or Chalmers that got shoved into the first row a couple minutes ago? That was sickening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Daniels is killing us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn Marquis Daniels is torching us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We're down 7, Indiana on a 7-2 run.

Marquis Daniels has 21 points.. He's pretty good, Wade needs to stay with him (is Wade guarding him?).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits a great shot. 5 pt game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn hits the fade-away!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara draws the charge!! I don't think he was even on his spot!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF Marion??!!?! You idiot, dunk taht ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> WTF Marion??!!?! You idiot, dunk taht ****!


:yes: :sad:

We need a sad nodding smiley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quin for 3333 to tie it up 

79-79 after 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn hits the 333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tie Game to go to the 4th Q!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Quinn is a ****ing baller. Nuff said.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn is a MAN!! Not a boy! Don't let his looks fool you!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice running layup by Marion


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Quinn is a ****ing baller. Nuff said.


Definately, Quinn's a baller.. :laugh:

Back to Marion for a second - for supposedly one of the most athletic players in the league, if you're gona pass up the dunk for whatever reason, how do you miss the freaking finger roll by that much.. :no:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh **** off, they cutting my feed going into the 4th Quarter!! NO!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These lineups without Wade and Beasley just CAN'T HAPPEN. Please Spo.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Got a new feed back. Bad call against Marion there.

How the hell do we put a lineup without Wade OR Beasley out there in the 4th!!

Granger hurt.. Good for us, bad for him. I like Granger, hopefully he gets better soon (he should probably take the night off though, as a 'precaution')..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensive foul on Granger.

Granger looks like he twisted his ankle. Ouch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> These lineups without Wade and Beasley just CAN'T HAPPEN. Please Spo.


I hate that he continues to start the 4th and most important quarter with Wade on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the sweet dunk!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe Freaking Ell!!

Reverse Jam WOO!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel Anthony is an ANIMAL!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn with the huge box out and gets a foul on Daniels. Dude's such a baller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the block and Quinn with the box out and draws the 4th foul on Daniels.

Wade with the J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hist the J! 3 pt lead!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Quinn with the huge box out...Dude's such a baller.


:rofl:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I hate that he continues to start the 4th and most important quarter with Wade on the bench.


I think we used to end the 3rd quarter with Wade out there and no Shaq and then start the 4th with Shaq but no Wade. Well, Wade's coming in at the same times, but with no Shaq, we need Beasley out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Quinn with the huge box out and gets a foul on Daniels. Dude's such a baller.


Chris "Baller" Quinn. When do you think his Wheaties box is coming out?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think we used to end the 3rd quarter with Wade out there and no Shaq and then start the 4th with Shaq but no Wade. Well, Wade's coming in at the same times, but with no Shaq, we need Beasley out there.


Agreed. Surprisingly Spo is almost a mirror of SVG right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with a beautiful spin and floater!

Granger's back = oh ****.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade!!! Looks like he's be taking lessons from Quinn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think we used to end the 3rd quarter with Wade out there and no Shaq and then start the 4th with Shaq but no Wade. Well, Wade's coming in at the same times, but with no Shaq, we need Beasley out there.


Yup, I said in the previous game thread that we should never be without either Beasley or Wade in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade blew right by him! Get out the ****ing way!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!!!!!

MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with the dunk! Then Wade with another dunk!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the steal and dunk for 32~! Back the **** up!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn draws the offensive foul.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chris Quinn!!! Draws the offensive foul on Murphy.. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem just drew a charge and didn't get the call. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTF was that no call? UD draws the charge and no call? :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the J. Great setup by Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD with the nice offensive board among 4 Indy palyers, and then the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing refs!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade got hammered for no call. Unreal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Man they better credit Wade with atleast 2 or 3 blocks this game, he's been good to challenge everything.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Rasho roughs up Wade...no call. Wade roughs up Rasho...call. Something seems backwards.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know the refs have been consistent all game but when you're consistently bad is that really a plus?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Beasley for the dunk!

What a pass


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade!! Amazing one-hand pass to Beasley under the basket!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Worst officiated game that I've seen in years. I swear that I'm not exaggerating. This is incredible.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice drive by Marion, even if it was an offensive foul. Good to see from Matrix.

Wade and Beasley have 4 fouls a piece.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade got close to an and1 there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the steal and Wade with the dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn with the steal and pass to Wade for the dunk! Good finish on our hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with another steal and UD with the dunk!

Heat go from up 1 to up 5 with 1:45 to go


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Another steal! UD with the fast break dunk!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J!

Rasho gets it back very quickly


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-easy For The J!!

Marion with the one-hand runner!!

Quinn draws the offensive foul! Unfortunate call for Jack, could have been a no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the runner!

Quinn draws the offensive foul!

Quinn has been an ANIMAL on D :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is gonna win! :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat win 109-100

Wade with 38pts 8asts 4rbs 2blks 1stl
18 and 9 for Marion
17 and 6 for B-Easy

Heat outscore the Pacers 61-40 in the 2nd half


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat win! We finally down the Pacers, 109-100.

Wade caps the night with 38/8/4/2/1.

Marion was awesome tonight! Minus the missed layup or two, he really did well.

Beasley had a frustrating first half but a very helpful second.

Quinn is BEAST!

And Joel is an ANIMAL!

Lets Go HEAT! MVP!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, I did not think I was going to win that bet haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason Jackson said Beasley was chanting and clapping "MVP" along with the crowd at the end of the game when Wade was on the line :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Jason Jackson said Beasley was chanting and clapping "MVP" along with the crowd at the end of the game when Wade was on the line :laugh:


I remember every interview that Beasley did after we chose him he was asked what it would be like to "only have to be the second best player to Dwyane Wade" and he would give the standard responses but I don't think that he really knew at that time what it meant to be the second best player on a team. He must be in complete awe of Wade right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MIami's won every other game this year with the exception of the Philly-SA stretch where we won 2 games in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion just said on the post game that he's gonna be missing the 1st game of the west coast road trip in Portland to attend the funeral of his uncle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I remember every interview that Beasley did after we chose him he was asked what it would be like to "only have to be the second best player to Dwyane Wade" and he would give the standard responses but I don't think that he really knew at that time what it meant to be the second best player on a team. He must be in complete awe of Wade right now.


I think this past week has humbled him quite a bit by reading the articles that had come out the past couple of days.

He, along with everyone else is in awe of what Wade's doing right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

forgive me for bursting everyone's happy-bubble but the way i see it, this was a bittersweet victory. yes we got the win--which is the most important thing but...we continue with the nasty habit of Wade having to do everything. :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> forgive me for bursting everyone's happy-bubble but the way i see it, this was a bittersweet victory. yes we got the win--which is the most important thing but...we continue with the nasty habit of Wade having to do everything. :|


Just as the Cavs do with Lebron, just as Kobe had to do before the trade last season. Just what superstars have to do night in, night out. Look at Kobe and Lebron's mpg and shots per game from the last 3 seasons and compare it to Wade's this season and you'll see.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

True.. Wade carried us for atleast 50% of that game..

But when it mattered; UD, Marion, Beasley, Quinn and even Joel Anthony (!) all stepped up, which was nice to see.

That was when we were playing like we should, with a lot of movement and activity on both ends. For whatever reason, we can only do that for 20 or so minutes a night.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Just as the Cavs do with Lebron, just as Kobe had to do before the trade last season. Just what superstars have to do night in, night out. Look at Kobe and Lebron's mpg and shots per game from the last 3 seasons and compare it to Wade's this season and you'll see.


ok?

I was actually hoping Miami wouldnt end up like the Cavs or the Lakers before that trade. Its a horrible position to be in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> ok?
> 
> I was actually hoping Miami wouldnt end up like the Cavs or the Lakers before that trade. Its a horrible position to be in.


Which trade? The Shaq trade?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Which trade? The Shaq trade?


Pau!:biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> True.. Wade carried us for atleast 50% of that game..
> 
> But when it mattered; UD, Marion, Beasley, Quinn and even Joel Anthony (!) all stepped up, which was nice to see.
> 
> *That was when we were playing like we should, with a lot of movement and activity on both ends.* For whatever reason, we can only do that for 20 or so minutes a night.


YES! we're a young team, we cant use the same excuse as before "oh, were too old..."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Pau!:biggrin:


Oh, alright.

Yeah, its definitely not where you want to be, but I guess both the Lakers and Heat know how hard it is to build back up after trading Shaq.

The cap space is coming soon though as well as the maturity of Beasley, Chalmers and the rest of the young guys on the roster :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess this is good news from Ira. If anything, at least its 6 more fouls.


> Jamaal Magloire could be back as soon as Monday's game against the Rockets. It could be perfect timing, with Yao coming and Udonis Haslem seemingly getting beaten down by his minutes in the middle


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I guess this is good news from Ira. If anything, at least its 5 more fouls.


at least its a huge pile of mass getting in the way of our opponents from grabbing offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> at least its a huge pile of mass getting in the way of our opponents from grabbing offensive rebounds.


Like Blount is? 


Seriously though, I got no idea what Jamaal is going to be able to give us. He looked like he had concrete in his shoes in that 1 preseason game against the Nets in France.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Like Blount is?
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I got no idea what Jamaal is going to be able to give us. He looked like he had concrete in his shoes in that 1 preseason game against the Nets in France.


whats funny is that Spo says hes in good shape. 9% body fat and ****. wtf? Shaq is more mobile than him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamaal Magloire may not be much, but it would be nice to have another 7 footer with 6 fouls to give to follow Yao around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god this team :laugh:

Of course I could only watch the first half, so I miss the awesome comeback and everything! Still, great to see us fight back and take this game and finish the Pacers curse.

Wade shouldve had 40 if he shot his FT right, but amazing game by him. Marion is starting to play the way The Matrix should and Beasley came back in 2nd half and played great. Good to see him get some 4th quarter minutes.

Quinn and Joel were beasting also!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade will be fine, hopefully drops 40 again, or like 28+.



:cheers:

Nice win, but we still need that inside presence. From the boxscore it looks like Wade was his usual self. Did Mario have a tough time against TJ and JJ? 4 fouls on Beasley? Were they just stupid fouls that he can learn how to stop?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beast said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Nice win, but we still need that inside presence. From the boxscore it looks like Wade was his usual self. Did Mario have a tough time against TJ and JJ? 4 fouls on Beasley? Were they just stupid fouls that he can learn how to stop?


I think 1 or 2 were trying to draw the charge, 1 was a moving screen, and 1 was on a drive (offensive).

He needs to stay out of foul trouble, but I'm happy with how he got his fouls tonight, being aggressive and trying to do something positive.

Mario just didn't have much of an impact tonight. And he let TJ/Jarret get open or away on the break a couple times, but Ford didn't even play much in the 2nd half. He just wasn't much of an impact player out there, and Quinn came in to pick it up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks like I missed a damn good game...

I've seen 'em all besides this one. From reading the recaps, our D was very aggressive and brought us back in the 2nd half. 

Glad to see Marion fill up the box score.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We need James Jones back. 

Great win nonetheless! DWade is playing out of control.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Looks like I missed a damn good game...
> 
> I've seen 'em all besides this one. From reading the recaps, our D was very aggressive and brought us back in the 2nd half.
> 
> Glad to see Marion fill up the box score.


2nd half, yea. 1st half, not so much.

That was actually a really competitive 3rd and 4th quarter though, good to see.


----------

